# Pci-e Wlankarte wird nicht (mehr) erkannt.



## Lukimausi (9. Januar 2017)

Moinsen,

eine kleine Denksportaufgabe für den Montagabend, wenn ihr mögt: 

Ich habe in meinem Windows 10 PC eine sogenannte GC-WB867D-I Wlan/Bluetooth Karte von Gigabyte verbaut.
Sie hat einige Monate einwandfrei funktioniert, dann plötzlich ( ich glaube nach einem Windows Update) nicht mehr; einhergehend mit dem berühmten gelben Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager. 
Nachdem ich einfach den Treiber de- und neu installiert hatte ging wieder alles, bis vor etwa einer Woche die Karte wieder ausgefallen ist ( Vllt korreliert es wieder mit einem Windowsupdate).
Leider hilft mein trick vom letzten mal nicht mehr. Der neueste treiber der Gigabyte Webseite half auch nicht. Ich habe auch schon  die "Intel Driver Update Utility drüber fahren lassen". Diese sagt nur, der neueste Treiber sei installiert.
Ebenso die Updatefunktion vom Gerätemanager selbst. Dieser  gab mir immer einen Code 10 Fehler: "dieses Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden". 
Habe auch die Karte ausgebaut, PC an, aus, wieder einbebaut, nichts.  Nach wiederholten Versuchen taucht nun leider nicht mal mehr die Karte im Gerätemanager auf ( obwohl überprüfter Maßen ordentlich eingebaut). 
Nebenbei, die Bluetooth funktion der Karte war und ist einwandfrei, immer. 

Lasst euren Voodookräften freien lauf und vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Lukimausi (10. Januar 2017)

Nach einigen malen hoch und runter fahren und einer Nachtruhe ist nun die Karte wieder im Gerätemanager aufgetaucht. Im deaktivierten zustand.  Einfacher rechtsklick auf aktivieren, und alles läuft wieder. Kein Treiberupdate, nix.

Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht bei welchem PC-Schamanen ich mich bedanken kann, da ihr eure Begeisterung für dieses Thema nicht recht ausdrücken konntet. Oder waren es doch Windows' Selbstheilungskräfte?


----------



## Lukimausi (19. Januar 2017)

.Update, beim Versuch mich in ein anderes WLan ein zu loggen,  hab ich den Treiber der Wlankarte wieder "verloren", sprich, gelbes Ausrufezeichen im Gerättemanager und diese Meldung: 
Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10)
{Vorgang fehlgeschlagen}
Der Vorgang konnte nicht durchgeführt werden.

Nach Treiberupdates suchen lassen bzw. zeigen wo der neueste auf meinem PC gespeichert ist führt nur zu der höhnischen Meldung: Der Treiber befindet sich auf dem neuesten Stand. 

Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Pinselakrobat (27. September 2017)

Hallo,

hatte das gleiche Problem.
Die Lösung kommt vielleicht ein wenig spät, aber immerhin besser als nie 

Nachdem ich einen Tipp gelesen hatte bin ich in die BIOS-Energieeinstellungen gewechselt und habe dort die Option EuP aktiviert.
Danach wurde die Karte ohne Probleme erkannt und blieb es auch.
Vorher wie eben schon von meinem Vorredner das Problem gehabt, dass sie einfach verschwindet.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!


----------

